# Kempton Park – a big thank you from the organisers



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, what can I say, other than a big thank you to each and every one who attended and made the day a huge success – your support was very much appreciated. I don’t think it will come as a surprise to those of you who did attended that we were, how shall I put this, somewhat overwhelmed by the shear numbers of people!!!! Three times what we expected, in total just short of 7,000 on the day!!!

Clearly we have lessons to learn; those of you who have been going to shows are aware of the troubles caused by Animal Rights fanatics. One of the issues faced by any club or society when they wish to put a show on is finding a venue which will withstand the bullying from certain organisations. It was suggest rather then a single society putting on a show that it might be more sensible that a number of societies collaborate and put on one big show in a more prestigious venue – Kempton Park was bourn. 

Attendance at long established shows in the UK typical attract 1,500 – 2,000 visitors, we thought that we would be doing exceptionally well if we could match that in the first year. Boy were we surprised when 7,000 of you turned up on the day!! Surprised, delighted and dismayed, all in one. As I spent most of yesterday, I will do here and offer my profuse apologies for the queuing, it was quite simply unacceptable, and we will do better next time.

Apart from the unacceptable queuing I think we can declare the day a resounding success, there were some fantastic animals available and I think the exhibiters did a brilliant job. The quality of animals being bred today is just phenomenal and the level of animal welfare was also exemplary. 

As I said we do have lessons to learn and you feedback is invaluable, the issues of space and queuing are easily resolved. What I would like to hear from you is what else you did or more importantly didn’t like! Did you like the seminaries? Do we need more or less of these? What else would you like to see at next year’s event? 

In closing I would like to thank all the people who worked behind the scenes and on the day to make the event the success it was. I would also like to than the sponsors who put on a fantastic display of equipments etc. Last, but certainly not least, to the CITES Enforcement Teem from HMRC for putting on a very interesting display of illegal wildlife items and talking to people about illegal trade and educating people - thank you. 

Chris Newman
Chairman – Federation of British Herpetologists


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

You did a great job!
Looking forward to next year already


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

On behalf of myself and all the others involved in organising this event can I just add all our thanks to those expressed by Chris above as well as a promise that next years queues will be much, much faster moving. 
Having spent some time running up and down the queue offering cups of water to everyone (yes that was me, balancing a pile of plastic cups in one hand and pouring water with the other) I would also like to add a huge thank-you to you all both for your patience and for staying buoyant and cheery through out your long wait.

I would also like to pass on a thank-you from the team at Kempton park. They approached us at the end of the day to say that not only had they not seen so many people attending a private event in a very long while but that they were also amazed at how well everybody had conducted themselves during the day. Even with the lengthy queues everyone had remained calm and pleasant and the nearest thing to a problem was some one being stung by a wasp. 

As already stated by Chris, next year is already being planned.
Kempton park 2001 (dare I say it) will be bigger and better but it will also be more spacious and hopefully we will be wiser and better prepared.

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll re-post what I said in another, less-visible thread:

"It was my first show (though I've been to many trade and hobby events in my time as a journalist) and, while it was uncomfortably busy, I can't hold this in any way against the organisers.

I turned up at 12ish, after missing an earlier train, and the queue was about 45 minutes long at that point. The show staff were constantly moving up and down the line, explaining that the reason was the unprecedented numbers, that they were at capacity, that they were shifting people through as fast as possible and that they wanted to be squeaky-clean because the animal protesters had reported them to the council for being a fire hazard and they'd had an inspector in already who'd said "this is fine, but don't let any more in."

In addition, they were moving up and down the line offering free drinks of water, directing people to the toilets and they'd reduced the entry fee. Even our own Chris Newman took time out of his day to apologise and chat to the crowd.

When I got in, it was damned busy, but I managed to wander round pretty much unmolested, chat to the guys from TC Reptiles and accidentally buy a Royal Python and a new mini-viv for him. 

Even the coffee upstairs was a reasonable price. 

No, I have to say, I can't understand why people are so outraged. They expected 1500 people, maybe 2000 at a push. Last time I checked they were approaching 7000 and it wasn't over yet. 

I doubt anyone could have expected that. And surely we should be over the moon that nearly four times as many people as expected wanted to visit this event and promote the hobby?"


----------



## bluecat (Aug 16, 2010)

*Admission*

Firstly what an excellent Expo apart from the admission prices. I think £3.50 for a 4 and five year old is a bit much, of all the shows I go to children at that age are free so on top of queuing for nearly 2 hours and paying £7 for 2 young children put a bit of a downer on the day.


----------



## 3felix9 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Kempton Park thanks*

Set out at 6.45-arrived home 20.15.what a great day ! I'll be able to tell my grandkids ( and anyone else who will listen) I WAS THERE ! ! !


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Was a good fun show, well we all had fun on the Euro Rep stall lol Soo cheers guys and can i say Reptile classifields had the right idea hahaha!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

bluecat said:


> Firstly what an excellent Expo apart from the admission prices. I think £3.50 for a 4 and five year old is a bit much, of all the shows I go to children at that age are free so on top of queuing for nearly 2 hours and paying £7 for 2 young children put a bit of a downer on the day.


 i asked about my 5 year old (she looks older as well!) but they said she was free. Did you ask them?? Tell them how old the kids were?
Did they enjoy it though? My daughter loved it, all day "dad dad check this out!" She wants a stall next year 
Went half with the guy behind me with my buy one get one free coupon so only cost me a few quid to get in


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

Bobby D said:


> can i say Reptile classifields had the right idea hahaha!!! :mf_dribble:


I think i saw the idea once from afar, but didnt get a closer look


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

next year you should put table upstairs to if possible and more food and drink stands and a cash point that dosent charge 2 pound for a withdrawal :gasp: but i could see you were trying your best running round trying to let everyone know what was going on will deffo be going next year to


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Really enjoyed the day but could I suggest perhaps doing ticket pre-sales next time? And either more floors, or go to Newbury Racecourse! Grandstand or Berkshire stand there would be perfect.

That said, I think you'll have a better idea for numbers in future now 

Thanks for organising it all, well done to the team


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Aside from the obvious issues the show was excellent, some really outstanding animals and not just your corns and royals either which was nice. My only real grumble was having to walk around with my purchases for a while as I was unable to find or get anywhere near the creche.

The organisers did really well, if not a little bit too well in advertising and promoting the venue and I personally would just like to say a lil thank you.

Next year though a bigger venue would be a wonderful idea, and as mentioned by someone else, more refreshments.


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> and as mentioned by someone else, more refreshments.


That bar out the front by the benches would have been perfect


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

This was my first Reptile Show and was really impressed, i knew there might be teething problems as this was the first and glad to hear that the organisers will take this onboard next time.
Overall very impressed by what was on offer, managed to pick up 2 baby cresties from Nick @ Lilly Exotics.
Cant wait for the next one!

Well Done Guys:no1:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

I also liked the way i came home without a Penny in my pocket! So glad i left the missus at home.
I was down to my last £6.50, and managed to buy a piece of cork bark priced at £12. Its huge!


----------



## graham1999 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Ref Kempton Park*

Yesterday at Kempton Park was a nightmare. We arrived at 11.40 and We queued for 1hr 20mins. Once we were inside a lot of the items that we went for was gone or not there. Most of it we could not see properly as it was to busy. We would have liked to see more of our four legged reptiles as there seemed to be to many snakes. Thats ok for the snake lovers like my son.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

was a amazing day! we got there at bout 10 past 10 and was at the back of the quew in the end of the car park but come half past we started pouring in was amazing! should have had the second flour into the venue aswell and then the room were the interviews were refreshments met some great people and got 13 tarantulas and a Scolopendra hardwicki whitch tbh i was trying to talk my mum out of getting lol but im happy we got *him* hes soooo stuning! i will be booking a table next year!
Harry:2thumb:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the show was great and despite not buying or selling anything I enjoyed the day and it's always good to see such a turnout as it really does show a united front to this hobby. 

I had an interesting chat with the guys from customs and I think it was great to have these guys and the speakers to give an educational focus to the day. 

Yes it was cramped and I saw the queues were huge but I don't think anyone be it organisers, vendors and buyers expected half as many people to turn up so I reckon if the top floor can be used next year it'll be even better. 

Thanks for putting the show on guys, roll on 2011!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sandown Park racecourse might be a better choice if a similar turnout is anticipated at future events, it's a better layout there with a lot more room, we used to run a big event there every year and never had any problems with the numbers attending.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

graham1999 said:


> Yesterday at Kempton Park was a nightmare. We arrived at 11.40 and We queued for 1hr 20mins. Once we were inside a lot of the items that we went for was gone or not there. Most of it we could not see properly as it was to busy. We would have liked to see more of our four legged reptiles as there seemed to be to many snakes. Thats ok for the snake lovers like my son.


Graham 

I’m really sorry you found it all so bad.

For the record, based on other UK shows that have on average around 1,500 attend, we had prepared for (hoped for) 2,000 people.

We layed the hall out for 2,000 people spaced out over a six hour day. 
We told the Kempton Park staff to work on a figure of 2,000 people spaced out over a six hour day. 
We had enough volunteers to assist around 2,000 people spaced out over a six hour day and 
All the exhibitors came prepared for 2,000 people spaced out over a six hour day.

What we got was 2,000 people in the hall in the first 30 to 40 minutes and another 1,000 still standing out side. For every ten extra we got into the hall another twenty arrived at the back of the queue. We couldn’t suddenly magic up more space, more stock or more helpers. 
All I can do is apologise to all those that found it a nightmare and promise that the whole organisational team have learnt a huge amount from this event and that we are already working on ways to greatly improve things for next year.

As for the range of animals for sale; priority was given to breeders with unusual, not often seen species.

The problem with unusual, not often seen species is that they are unusual and not often seen meaning that they will always be in the minority at these events.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad people are actually thinking and given a good overall view of the show, instead of some people who just slammed the show for any reason they could find.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a great day and my only moan was it was to packed but that's easy to resolve.
I see the UK shows are leaning toward a more european approach with flyers etc and lots more interest from sponsers.

I'm not sure if it would work in the Uk? but at Hamm they have a load of dry goods stalls outside the venue and it seems to keep the vast crowds occupied as you can pop over and browse one by one, and also allows for more stall holders to attended, and the weather is more or less the same as ours in Germany and you can que for 2 hours plus at Hamm or I sure have years back LOL.

Also not sure again if it would work here but as a rule we all pack into hamm at once and prebooked tickets are used in advance for the more serious herpers, and there's normally a mass of people which breaks into 3 or more queue's.

Its packed on entry but not stressfull and I',m sure its because they move peole on so fast. It's amazing so many peole turned up the most I can ever remember at a UK but in the future I think we could learn a lot from our european show holders  

Just a thought if people have something to do even a tea and snacks van/vans then I feel there would be less people feeling unhappy on gaining entry, as we had to park and mooch off down to the local garage for a cuppa. 

Paula


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Molly75 said:


> I had a great day and my only moan was it was to packed but that's easy to resolve.
> I see the UK shows are leaning toward a more european approach with flyers etc and lots more interest from sponsers.
> 
> I'm not sure if it would work in the Uk? but at Hamm they have a load of dry goods stalls outside the venue and it seems to keep the vast crowds occupied as you can pop over and browse one by one, and also allows for more stall holders to attended, and the weather is more or less the same as ours in Germany and you can que for 2 hours plus at Hamm or I sure have years back LOL.
> ...


Paula 

All of the above and more. The team are bouncing ideas around by e-mail at the moment and all sorts of things are being considered.

Having spent some time talking to people in the queue yesterday I will be looking into improving not just the waiting times but also providing entertainment and food and drink for all those people waiting patiently in line. 

Gordon


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

To all of those hard working organisers and people on the ground at Kempton yesterday a very big thank you from all of us here at Euro Rep for a great show.
I am sure no one appreciates the hard work that goes into organising and running a show of this nature. And let us not forget that all these people are unpaid volunteers!
Euro Rep were primary sponsors of the show and all the staff from here that attended the show had a great day chatting to visitors.
We were at the show at 7.00am to set up and didn't get home until late. Luckily my local pub had saved me a roast to grab on my way home!
We will certainly sponsor the next show and are looking forward to it!
Best regards
Peter Foulsham.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Natrix said:


> Paula
> 
> All of the above and more. The team are bouncing ideas around by e-mail at the moment and all sorts of things are being considered.
> 
> ...


HI Gordon,
I think your old policy of letting people who are various society members in first would help no end  was it 30 mins early or something? as that way the serious buyers could browse and buy the animals they really want, and the future newbies and those just there for a visit can move in after while the happy buyers go for a cuppa  

I for one will defo be booking tables in advance! not only to beat the ques, but also as its a perfect time to sell and educate lots of newbies  
Thanks for a great show  
Paula


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm glad people are actually thinking and given a good overall view of the show, instead of some people who just slammed the show for any reason they could find.


+1, it was busy, but I had a lovely time, was my first show, so we saw lots of things we hadn't seen before which was nice, even though we turned up late at 2:30pm so probably the most interesting things were already gone, but hey, still had a good hour and a half wondering around : victory:

Looking forward to the next show, we are booking into a B&B to get in early next time :no1:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Some feedback from ourselves 

The only constructive criticism I can give is as follows:

When we arrived (about 8:30 or so?) we turned into Kempton Park Racecourse and did not know were to park. Ended up going in to the main car park, back out, into the gated area, then turning about and coming out again and parking in the main car park. Some signs or an official at the gate directing people to the correct parking / drop of area for people exhibiting would have been very useful and saved some confusion.

After we parked up we picked up our first few boxes and headed into the hall.

Again it was very busy, no clear ‘main’ entrance and no officials signing people in, checking membership cards, issuing exhibitor stickers or giving out table numbers. We wandered in with a few other new arrivals and had to find an official to enquire what our table number was. I think it could have been improved if there was a main point of entry, at least to get signed in. As it was I am sure anyone could have just walked in, exhibitor or not.

Once we found our table my wife managed to slip in a big puddle of water that ran most the length off the hallway (she has a grazed knee and a twisted ankle to show for it!!). We had to ask for the spillage to be cleaned up (after we asked it was cleaned up very quickly).

My last little point was that the table we were given at the start had very, very little room behind for storage of the goods we sold. But, to the organisers credit when I said we would struggle with the space and I suggested we be moved to another table in the middle with more space we were moved right away.

Aside from those few things (most of which could be easily improved on for the next show) we really did have a great day, was good to meet new people and it was great to catch up with friends that we saw on the day. Sales at our table went well and it was easily the busiest UK show we have been too.

It must have been a mega-effort putting it all together so well done. We cant wait for Kempton Park 2011! That is unless you are going to fit in another this year??? 


Thank you!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Gutted i could not make this in the end, dam car problems always happen on the wrong day:censor:

Overall does sound like it was a great day but agree that some sort of early entry system should be in place. When i used to do a lot of sci fi fairs often there would be a early bird price where you could get in a hour befor opening for double the price. But in this case maybe people showing a membership card for one of the societys behind the show gets you in ahead of the cue?


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

to be honest i was not aware this was the first show at kempton and despite all the hussle and bussle i thought i was pretty good,great to see different species etc etc.

just to add my thoughts to the mix...

agree with mollys post,maybe the dry goods can go outside to create more room inside the venue.

to reduce queing times maybe use the two side doors as entry points and either direct one door one way and the other door the other way round.if using upstairs one door for up and one for down,people will then be fairly equally split between the floors.until people start to leave the venue at least.

if using upstairs for stall holders isnt viable,how about using the lecture area and moving the speakers upstairs?

obviously some people may have only attended to collect previously ordered reptiles from stall holders...maybe theres a way for them to gain entry for 30mins before general opening to collect their orders,with stall holders not being able to sell other items not already ordered till the hall is opened to the public

i think its well worth everyone throwing their thoughts in the ring so the organisers can see if any ideas will assist to make the next event bigger and better,after such a good turn out it seems a great chance to build something big here


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure how keen I would be to be on a table outside!

Sounds like it could be wet / cold!

However maybe organising all the dry goods into one section and the livestock into another could help.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> to reduce queing times maybe use the two side doors as entry points


As I understand it the main problem was the capacity of the venue itself, not simply a case of how quickly you could get people through the door, with a limited capacity people had to wait for others to leave before they could enter, that would happen regardless of how many entry points you have, full is full!

Multiple entry points also makes it far more difficult for the door staff to monitor how many people are inside, they would have to be in constant contact with each other, or have an automated ticket system that counted people in and out.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

Graham said:


> As I understand it the main problem was the capacity of the venue itself, not simply a case of how quickly you could get people through the door, with a limited capacity people had to wait for others to leave before they could enter, that would happen regardless of how many entry points you have, full is full!
> 
> *fair point but the quicker people enter the quicker they will be leaving,too a point at least there fore making waiting time less.having more space if its possible would solve the issues in part.theres always going to be a q,theres always going to be some one moaning at the back but every little helps*
> 
> Multiple entry points also makes it far more difficult for the door staff to monitor how many people are inside, they would have to be in constant contact with each other, or have an automated ticket system that counted people in and out.


*was thinking two doors,not so much multiple.not too difficult for one door to count people in and liase with one person who keeps a total for both doors surely*?


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Great Show*

First let us offer a very big thank you to all involved with putting on this superb event, from the organizers right through to the volunteers all although under enormous pressure from such an unexpected turn out, remained calm and cheerful and made the show a real pleasure to be at.
Sadly as exhibitors and being so busy we missed out on the talks taking place but heard good things from people who had attended, so will endeavor to get some extra help on the tables for next years event so we can get to some of the talks.

Again a big thanks to all involved including everyone who attended to support the first of what we hope will be many of the FBH shows, let’s hope we can now have a show to rival Hamm.

Regards

Graham & Janice
Metamorphosis

Ps an extra big thank you to Squirrel and Graz for help on the tables wouldn't have managed without you.


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

rachel132002 said:


> I think the show was great and despite not buying or selling anything I enjoyed the day and it's always good to see such a turnout as it really does show a united front to this hobby.
> 
> I had an interesting chat with the guys from customs and I think it was great to have these guys and the speakers to give an educational focus to the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your appreciative comments on the speakers, and would you like a similar timetable for the next event? 
On a personal note, having arranged for the five excellent speakers to attend I was disappointed by the actual numbers of people who sat through these talks. Not knowing beforehand that the pa system, which was situated behind the main entrance, and the education area where the talks were held were at opposite ends of the building didn't help with announcements of the timing of the forthcoming talks....but you live & learn!


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

firesalamander said:


> Not knowing beforehand that the pa system, which was situated behind the main entrance, and the education area where the talks were held were at opposite ends of the building didn't help with announcements of the timing of the forthcoming talks....but you live & learn!


I didnt hear any announcements?? Was there? :lol2: maybe im deaf?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> In closing I would like to thank all the people who worked behind the scenes and on the day to make the event the success it was. I would also like to than the sponsors who put on a fantastic display of equipments etc. Last, but certainly not least, to the CITES Enforcement Teem from HMRC for putting on a very interesting display of illegal wildlife items and talking to people about illegal trade and educating people - thank you.
> 
> Chris Newman
> Chairman – Federation of British Herpetologists


i thought the CITES stand was excellent, although i could barely look at the stuff. i mentioned in another thread that that stand was one in the eye for antis who think all reptiles are imports.

i didn't mind the queue, i wasn't expecting it though! it was a lovely touch to go down and apologise to people waiting. some people were taking it badly, but there's always moaners.

thanks to everyone involved in a great day.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

for next year, can all the RFUK people have name badges with their user name on? :whistling2:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Given the numbers of people I think the officials on the day were excellent at keeping people informed and giving out water in the queues etc. Also, what a nice bunch of people reptile keepers are as everyone in the crush of the hall was very polite and patient and in good spirits. I agree, bigger capacity venue needed next year, particularly if its scheduled at the same time in August (holiday time). Two shows in the year might spread things out a bit: there havent been many other shows this year at all, so I think everyine was dying to go to one. There must be more capacity at Kempton surely but Epsom might be bigger if not. I would have liked to see more choice in terms of food/drinks.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Superb Show...............job well done I say

Only 1 complaint (if you can call it a complaint)

Tooooooo Many people :lol2:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

firesalamander said:


> Thanks for your appreciative comments on the speakers, and would you like a similar timetable for the next event?
> On a personal note, having arranged for the five excellent speakers to attend I was disappointed by the actual numbers of people who sat through these talks. Not knowing beforehand that the pa system, which was situated behind the main entrance, and the education area where the talks were held were at opposite ends of the building didn't help with announcements of the timing of the forthcoming talks....but you live & learn!


Unfounately I didn't get to go to any of the talks as I'd have liked to but I think anything informative is always worth having and next year hopefully I'll be able to get someone to watch over my stock so I can listen to some myself.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

laurencea said:


> for next year, can all the RFUK people have name badges with their user name on? :whistling2:


I think it would be better if we all wear some form of gimp suit.


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re show*

was my first show luckily was there for 830 so was litery first on in but the quee was long then unfortunatly nobody can teel till the day how many will attend and the fact that was dealt with the way it was is credit on all the orinisers as thuout they were evcellent ive been to many types of shoes but the level i saw yesterday was exceptional and if not better was as good as a natinal event so thank you and well done 
only thing i found was there wasnt any signs ref drinks upstairs and hopefully next year there be more space as did feel sometimes very cramped and stuck as tables were bit close and cramped and with so many people worried about how could be used against but other than that it was one hell of a great day and was very well orginised and controlled meet and spoke to a few people which was great and gratefull to them was great to see phill draper had lost contact over the years but over rall A BIG THANKYOU:no1:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

great day out but would have really liked to have seen more lizards


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Must say we had a fantastic day, and still exhasted! Like many others, we were also expecting just 2000 people, and ran out of nearly all our leaflets in the first 30 minutes!
I must say that the organisers handled the unexpected numbers well, and my only suggestion would be that next year you used all the space available and had tables on the 2nd floor making more space for people to walk round. We were lucky as we faced the back wall, and had lots of space for people to walk by, but the main tables at the entrance were too closer spaced together and people seemed to be rather squashed!
All in all, a great day had by all, and hope to see you next year :2thumb:


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Lost? said:


> I think i saw the idea once from afar, but didnt get a closer look


You missed out!!! Im not going to lie i did try my luck, they where having none of it hahaha lol love it x


----------



## buttonmoon1975 (Aug 8, 2010)

This was the first reptile show I have been to, I took my daughter and we absolutely loved it, we managed to get what we went for and more! it was lovely to get the apologies for the queue and a lovely touch that it was reduced entry. cant wait to go again, only thing that was a dissapointment was that we were starving and could only see the burger van for food, and being veggies that wasnt what we wanted. did see in another post that there was food upstairs but on the day never saw a sign. also would have loved the talks but knew nothing of them, maybe I was just too excited bout the various displays tho! all in all we cant wait for next year, pack lunch at the ready!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

buttonmoon1975 said:


> This was the first reptile show I have been to, I took my daughter and we absolutely loved it, we managed to get what we went for and more! it was lovely to get the apologies for the queue and a lovely touch that it was reduced entry. cant wait to go again, only thing that was a dissapointment was that we were starving and could only see the burger van for food, and being veggies that wasnt what we wanted. did see in another post that there was food upstairs but on the day never saw a sign. also would have loved the talks but knew nothing of them, maybe I was just too excited bout the various displays tho! all in all we cant wait for next year, pack lunch at the ready!


Hi Buttonmoon

Sorry about the lack of Veggie food. Basically the official canteen had the same problem as everyone else. They had prepared for 2000 people and ran out of food and drink very quickly. I know it didn't help you much but the burger van man was a bit of a hero for the rest of us. He was happily sitting at home having a day off one minute and set up and selling burgers the next. He had buns defrosting everywhere and he even had to inlist the help of one of the Kempton park girls to peel and chop onions for two hours.

The talks were fully covered in the programme that you should have recieved as you went in. 

Gordon 

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> Last, but certainly not least, to the CITES Enforcement Teem from HMRC for putting on a very interesting display of illegal wildlife items and talking to people about illegal trade and educating people - thank you.
> 
> Chris Newman
> Chairman – Federation of British Herpetologists


The CITIES stand was fantastic and had me in tears... Hubby had to prise the Star tortoise shell out of my fingers... I have goose bumps just thinking about it. I think it was FANTASTIC that they were there to help raise awareness... but sad on the flip side also...



gmorris194 said:


> This was my first Reptile Show and was really impressed, i knew there might be teething problems as this was the first and glad to hear that the organisers will take this onboard next time.
> Overall very impressed
> Well Done Guys:no1:


Ditto and COMPLETELY AGREE!!



rachel132002 said:


> I think the show was great and despite not buying or selling anything I enjoyed the day and it's always good to see such a turnout as it really does show a united front to this hobby.


Well said!



Graham said:


> Sandown Park racecourse might be a better choice if a similar turnout is anticipated at future events, it's a better layout there with a lot more room, we used to run a big event there every year and never had any problems with the numbers attending.


Sandown is lovely... and just closer to home!



excession said:


> That is unless you are going to fit in another this year???


OOO! That would be Awesome!



Lost? said:


> I didnt hear any announcements?? Was there? :lol2: maybe im deaf?


There were indeed announcements... Telling people to use the REP CRESH! And I am glad that came on when it did as I watched a woman juggling 5 geckos in 5 different boxes trying to walk through the crowds... The cresh was CLEARLY marked/signposted.

I would like to say that this was my first show and I had a fantastic time!!

A MASSIVE Thank-You to all the organisers before and behind the scenes and to all the staff/workers there on the day!

ROLL on 2011... I just wish I could buy my ticket now 
:notworthy:

xXxXx


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

To say the show was great would be an understatement. It was AAWWEESSOOMMEE !!!.

Maybe next year use both floors if possible with snakes together, geckos together and setup equipment, food etc upstairs ?


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you did a fantastic job considering the pressure you were under! My Dad and I loved it, despite the hour and a half wait. It didn't put us off coming again or ruin our day. We can't wait for the next one!

Thank you.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> it was quite simply unacceptable, and we will do better *next time*.


This is the most important thing! The queue was a pain but the show had been well organised, just the crowed underestimated. I saw bits of quite a few seminars and they really were good. Not too long but well structured and interesting. Would be good to see some people coming from furthur afield to exhibit. I didn't see a day gecko in the entire show and the selection of inverts was somewhat limited. I say bring in the dutch! Hopefully the popularity of the first show will be heard in europe and maybe some of them will venture over for the next show. 
And i loved the cites people and had a good chat with them about various stuff. 

All in all was as well planned as it could have been and the numbers of people who arrived could not have been predicted. 
Well done.

P.s. Next time we want a hots room: victory:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

eddygecko said:


> This is the most important thing! The queue was a pain but the show had been well organised, just the crowed underestimated. I saw bits of quite a few seminars and they really were good. Not too long but well structured and interesting. Would be good to see some people coming from furthur afield to exhibit. I didn't see a day gecko in the entire show and the selection of inverts was somewhat limited. I say bring in the dutch! Hopefully the popularity of the first show will be heard in europe and maybe some of them will venture over for the next show.
> And i loved the cites people and had a good chat with them about various stuff.
> 
> All in all was as well planned as it could have been and the numbers of people who arrived could not have been predicted.
> ...


I thought one of the big complaints was that the place was too hot.:gasp:

Sadly this is one of those things that UK law prevents.

As for having things like day gecko's at the next event, it's just a case of some one that breeds them asking to attend. We supply the hall and ask who wants to book a table. Believe it or not, despite all the corns, leo's and beardies, preference is given to anyone with anything unusual. But if no one comes forwards, we can't do anything about it.

Gordon


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

It was great! I really enjoyed it.

Less corn snakes and leopard geckos and more frogs next time though, ey? :whistling2:

haha nah. I understand why there are so many - they are the most popular! I'm glad you give preference to unusual things!


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

*My view*

I had a great time and got to meet a good number of people off the forum.

I though the hand out was excellent with all table owners and what they were selling explained.

On this occasion I didn't buy any animals but I did buy Clarkes Gecko Diet, some magnaturals (forgot my coupon out of practical reptile keeping!)

I would have loved to have been there longer but the heat got to me and the fella and I felt sorry for those out there still waiting.

Better luck next time dealing with the fantastic turnout and the heat and we will see you again soon.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Kempton Park*

Anyone know the next date for *Kempton Park 2010*


----------

